# Muzzleloader Exception in MI (II)



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

_Posted & pasted from the muzzleloader thread......_

MI DNR hunting regulations mentions an exception is in place for zone 3 that is open to all firearms.
Does that mean one could use a bushmaster 450 during the upcoming muzzleloader season in lower MI?
Does anyone have a hard copy of the regulations on this?

Thank You


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

this is taken from the Hunting Digest, I have added the bold part to clarify the allowed exception.

Muzzleloading Deer Seasons;
An individual hunting deer with a muzzleloading firearm during the muzzleloading deer season shall only possess or carry afield, or take a deer with a crossbow, muzzleloading rifle, muzzleloading shotgun, or black-powder pistol, loaded with black-powder or a commercially manufactured black-powder substitute.

*Exception: Zone 3 is open to all legal firearms, including the full counties of Oceana, Newaygo, Mecosta, Isabella, Midland, and Bay. *

Only certified hunters with a disability may use a crossbow or a modified bow during the muzzleloading season in the Upper Peninsula, except in the UP Core CWD Surveillance Area where crossbows may be used. See “Archery Deer Seasons” for possession and carry of firearms during the coinciding late archery deer season.


----------



## Chaz44646 (Nov 26, 2016)

_Thank you!_


----------



## hans.hauvel (Dec 1, 2021)

Can you use a 350 legend in zone 2 during muzzle loader season


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

hans.hauvel said:


> Can you use a 350 legend in zone 2 during muzzle loader season


Nope.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> Nope.


Technically there are a few counties in Zone 2 that allow them.


----------

